# Pink Floyd - The Endless River (New Album)



## Sonnie

Hmmm... well, I guess they really did it. Scheduled to be released November 10, 2014 is Pink Floyd's new album, The Endless River.

The Endless River (Deluxe CD\ Blu-ray Casebook Edition) Box Set

_The Endless River represents a return to the creative principles that informed the writing process that produced Pink Floyd classics like Echoes, Shine On You Crazy Diamond and Animals.

In early 1993, David Gilmour, Nick Mason and Richard Wright set up their equipment in their own Britannia Row Studios in Islington and created more than hundred pieces of music by jamming together, interacting with each other's performances and recording the results.

They then honed the pieces at David's Astoria floating studio, played them live for 2 days at Olympic Studios in Barnes with an extended lineup (Guy Pratt on bass, Jon Carin on keyboards and Gary Wallis on percussion). After that, the core trio returned to Astoria, and worked further on the compositions, alongside co-producer Bob Ezrin, refining the structure, tempos and arrangements. The result, after lyrics and vocals were added, was the 12 million selling 'Division Bell' album.

At the time, there had been talk of a separate ambient album being created from the non-vocal tracks not subsequently issued on 'The Division Bell', but the idea was eventually dropped.

In 2014 David Gilmour and Nick Mason re-entered the studio and, starting with unreleased keyboard performances by Richard Wright, who sadly died in 2008, added further instrumentation to the tracks, as well as creating new material. The result is The Endless River, including 60% of recordings other than the 1993 sessions, but based upon them. The title is a further link, '... the endless river…' being part of the closing phrases of High Hopes, the final song of the previous Pink Floyd album.

David Gilmour describes the record as follows: "The Endless River has as its starting point the music that came from the 1993 Division Bell sessions. We listened to over 20 hours of the three of us playing together and selected the music we wanted to work on for the new album. Over the last year we've added new parts, re-recorded others and generally harnessed studio technology to make a 21st century Pink Floyd album. With Rick gone, and with him the chance of ever doing it again, it feels right that these revisited and reworked tracks should be made available as part of our repertoire."

Stylistically, The Endless River includes all of the musical elements that characterize Pink Floyd: mellifluous keyboards, jazz-tinged drums, musique concrete, ethereal vocals, and distinctive, emotional lead guitar. As well as Pink Floyd's trademark backing vocals, there is one vocal track, with lyrics by author Polly Samson, who also contributed to The Division Bell. 
_


----------



## robbo266317

That has to be #1 on my must have list! :T


----------



## whitey019

CD/Blu-ray coming my way.....well after 10 Nov anyhow!


----------



## Wardsweb

I have already purchased the vinyl from Sound Stage Direct. Just waiting for the release.


----------



## JBrax

Count me in on this! Far and away the single greatest concert I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Peter Loeser

JBrax said:


> Count me in on this! Far and away the single greatest concert I've ever witnessed.


Man, I wish I'd had a chance to see them live...


----------



## JBrax

Peter Loeser said:


> Man, I wish I'd had a chance to see them live...


 It was pretty much one of the most memorable times of my life. 1988 and an entire packed football stadium complete with a state of the art laser show.


----------



## Blainetsuds

You are a lucky man Jeff. I have the Discovery box set. Did not think I would have to add another disc, but I am more than happy to. Can not wait!


----------



## JBrax

Blainetsuds said:


> You are a lucky man Jeff. I have the Discovery box set. Did not think I would have to add another disc, but I am more than happy to. Can not wait!


 I didn't really know it at the time but it was a bucket list event. Anybody else have Pulse with the flashing red LED on the side? I always was wowed by that box set.


----------



## willis7469

This is going to be awesome. 
OT, but has anyone seen Roger Waters "the wall" tour? I think it was supposed to release on BD.


----------



## robbo266317

JBrax said:


> I didn't really know it at the time but it was a bucket list event. Anybody else have Pulse with the flashing red LED on the side? I always was wowed by that box set.


I have that set with the LED :nerd:

I saw them here in OZ, mid 80's, and it blew me away! It helped that the girlfriend I had at the time new someone in the booking agency. 
Sadly, I had to put up with being three rows back from center stage. :innocent:


----------



## dougc

I saw them at Arrowhead Stadium also in 1988. All other shows I have seen since are judged by that one. Incredible!


----------



## JBrax

dougc said:


> I saw them at Arrowhead Stadium also in 1988. All other shows I have seen since are judged by that one. Incredible!


 Remember The Dogs of War with the laser show? That was incredible!


----------



## dougc

I do - Pigs was pretty cool too with the giant pigs that slid down the middle of the stadium on wires.


----------



## JBrax

dougc said:


> I do - Pigs was pretty cool too with the giant pigs that slid down the middle of the stadium on wires.


 Yes sir!


----------



## tesseract

Bought The Endless River (Deluxe CD\ Blu-ray Casebook Edition) last night, but was too busy to give time to it.

I am 7 minutes into the DTS HD Master now, and all I gotta say is... WOW!


----------



## Sonnie

Can't wait to get my room put back together. I listened to the first 7-8 tracks in my car on the way home last night. I can only imagine how good it will sound in my room.


----------



## whitey019

This album will not appeal to everyone, but for those of us who are avid Floyd fans and/or like to turn off the lights and just listen.......this is a treat.

tesseract. Out of curiosity, why DTS HD Master instead of 96/24 PCM 5.1?


----------



## NBPk402

Rolling Stone.com has the music video of the last song on the album... The only song with vocals on the album.


----------



## Peter Loeser

I've been listening on Spotify but will almost definitely buy a copy too. Sounds like the Blu-ray is worth it?


----------



## NBPk402

I just ordered mine... 5.1 for the video and it looks like all the tracks.


----------



## chrisletts

Sonnie said:


> Can't wait to get my room put back together. I listened to the first 7-8 tracks in my car on the way home last night. I can only imagine how good it will sound in my room.


Got mine yesterday but only had time to listen to the first few tracks and a bit dissappointed:

1. because it seems incredibly similar to previous albums
2. the sound quality on my CD version is somewhat lacking

shame as I was looking forward to it.. maybe it will grow on me..:dontknow:


----------



## chashint

I heard about this album a while back without any of the back story.
At that time I wondered what a Pink Floyd album done by the old dudes might sound like.
Voices fade with time and even the greatest musical skills diminish without regular exercising.

But it's almost Pink Floyd, right? So I am interested!

With the back story of the album in hand I expect it to be very similar to The Final Cut effort, where there is really nothing new or unique (just more of the same) that may not be a bad thing since I did/do enjoy The Division Bell album but having said that I love The Wall but found The Final Cut extremely lacking to the point I never replaced the original LP with a CD and no longer own a copy of it.

From what I have read this is an instrumental only album? Is this true, no vocals?
Does the music flow and feel like it is alive or does it work like it is pieced together from snippets and doodles that never really went anywhere when they were captured ?
Does it sound like a throw back album ?


----------



## Peter Loeser

chrisletts said:


> 1. because it seems incredibly similar to previous albums


Not surprising, considering when most of it was recorded. It's undoubtedly Pink Floyd and very laid back. I like it, but not as much as some of the older stuff.

It's interesting to hear David and Nick reminisce and talk about the new material.


----------



## chrisletts

chashint said:


> I heard about this album a while back without any of the back story.
> At that time I wondered what a Pink Floyd album done by the old dudes might sound like.
> Voices fade with time and even the greatest musical skills diminish without regular exercising.
> 
> But it's almost Pink Floyd, right? So I am interested!
> 
> With the back story of the album in hand I expect it to be very similar to The Final Cut effort, where there is really nothing new or unique (just more of the same) that may not be a bad thing since I did/do enjoy The Division Bell album but having said that I love The Wall but* found The Final Cut extremely lacking* to the point I never replaced the original LP with a CD and no longer own a copy of it.
> 
> From what I have read this is an instrumental only album? Is this true, no vocals?
> Does the music flow and feel like it is alive or does it work like it is pieced together from snippets and doodles that never really went anywhere when they were captured ?
> Does it sound like a throw back album ?


Am i the only person in the world who thinks The Final Cut is their best album ?


----------



## chashint

chrisletts said:


> Am i the only person in the world who thinks The Final Cut is their best album ?


Yes :innocent:


----------



## JBrax

chrisletts said:


> Am i the only person in the world who thinks The Final Cut is their best album ?


 I'd say the law of averages is on your side considering world population. Personally…not even close.


----------



## whitey019

chrisletts said:


> Am i the only person in the world who thinks The Final Cut is their best album ?


I actually do really enjoy TFC; I'd rank it as my 6th or 7th favorite Floyd album.


----------



## tesseract

whitey019 said:


> This album will not appeal to everyone, but for those of us who are avid Floyd fans and/or like to turn off the lights and just listen.......this is a treat.
> 
> tesseract. Out of curiosity, why DTS HD Master instead of 96/24 PCM 5.1?


No reason, just the first one I tried. I'll try PCM tonight!


----------



## tesseract

Peter Loeser said:


> I've been listening on Spotify but will almost definitely buy a copy too. Sounds like the Blu-ray is worth it?


Spring for the BD, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Sonnie

This is an incredible album. It has the character of Momentary Lapse of Reason... and Delicate Sound of Thunder. The Louder Than Words song is a hit for me... really like it.

I am impressed with the overall bass. Some of the guitar work is really nice, especially on Eyes To Pearls and a few others. Then check out the pipe organ on Autumn '68.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I just ordered the Deluxe CD/BD version. Can't wait to get this one.


----------



## chashint

I bought the CD only release last night at Best Buy and gave it a spin and I am giving it another listen right now.
After reading the story of the project and the mixed reviews I really didn't have high expectations for this CD, but after one listen I am thrilled to have it in the collection.
For me this is a very good Pink Floyd album with very little to complain about.
If I had not been told this was leftover material that had been reworked and massaged as a tribute piece I would not know it, the music does not sound rehashed to me...it just sounds like Pink Floyd.


----------



## whitey019

I agree


----------

